# Walking Dead & Game of Thrones SUCK!



## Bonzi

... because I  say so......


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Bonzi

TheOldSchool said:


>


 I know it's shocking.. but true


----------



## TheOldSchool

Bonzi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's shocking.. but true
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> ... because I  say so......


Walking Dead. Yup.

Game of Thrones......I like the blonde chick with the dragons.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> ... because I  say so......



Your choice

I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.

Never got into Game


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice
> 
> I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.
> 
> Never got into Game
Click to expand...

 
I'm a Black List girl myself


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice
> 
> I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.
> 
> Never got into Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Black List girl myself
Click to expand...


Parks & Recreation


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice
> 
> I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.
> 
> Never got into Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Black List girl myself
Click to expand...



Bored with it after 3 episodes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bonzi said:


> ... because I  say so......


Men don't cotton to bossy women.

You better not be plain, too.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice
> 
> I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.
> 
> Never got into Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Black List girl myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bored with it after 3 episodes.
Click to expand...

 
it's better now.. try again..


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't cotton to bossy women.
> 
> You better not be plain, too.
Click to expand...

 
please Jake ...  tell us what the "perfect" woman is.. we all want to know....


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't cotton to bossy women.
> 
> You better not be plain, too.
Click to expand...

 
.. and I still love you....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't cotton to bossy women.
> 
> You better not be plain, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. and I still love you....
Click to expand...

You got smarts then.


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't cotton to bossy women.
> 
> You better not be plain, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. and I still love you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got smarts then.
Click to expand...

 
... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice
> 
> I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.
> 
> Never got into Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Black List girl myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bored with it after 3 episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's better now.. try again..
Click to expand...



What night is it on?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't cotton to bossy women.
> 
> You better not be plain, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. and I still love you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got smarts then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
Click to expand...

Shameless.

The mark of a great woman.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice
> 
> I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.
> 
> Never got into Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Black List girl myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bored with it after 3 episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's better now.. try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What night is it on?
Click to expand...

 
Thursday... 9 pm


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... because I  say so......
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't cotton to bossy women.
> 
> You better not be plain, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. and I still love you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got smarts then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
Click to expand...

 
you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice
> 
> I enjoy the blood and makeup in Walking.
> 
> Never got into Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Black List girl myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bored with it after 3 episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's better now.. try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What night is it on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thursday... 9 pm
Click to expand...


Watching either the replay of Bones or Heroes Reborn


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't cotton to bossy women.
> 
> You better not be plain, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and I still love you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got smarts then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
Click to expand...



and you remind me of another great pair.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and I still love you....
> 
> 
> 
> You got smarts then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
Click to expand...

 
be nice to my jake.. I love him


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got smarts then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
Click to expand...

He is just have some funnin.


----------



## northpolarbear

For walking dead, I liked up to season 2. Then I stopped watching. Many TV series go weird these days. Even Vampire Diaries, I liked up to season 4, then it started to get weird & out of focus. Shouldn't have introduced all those new concepts at once. Should have expanded season 5 into 2 seasons to slowly expand the new concepts or something. Everything was just poured in. It was like the production team cut off from the audience & lived in their own world.


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's not to love about this man???? I must be crazy
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is just have some funnin.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's not to love about this man???? I must be crazy
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is just have some funnin.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got smarts then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
Click to expand...



I could have said a pair of boobs


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... my bread... it's buttered with the GOOD stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could have said a pair of boobs
Click to expand...

 
don't go there.... you are too good for that!  (or..are you?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless.
> 
> The mark of a great woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could have said a pair of boobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't go there.... you are too good for that!  (or..are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know it baby... that's why we are a great pair......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could have said a pair of boobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't go there.... you are too good for that!  (or..are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
 I know ... 1 millions $.. cheap skate!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you remind me of another great pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be nice to my jake.. I love him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could have said a pair of boobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't go there.... you are too good for that!  (or..are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know ... 1 millions $.. cheap skate!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

1 million $ is nothing... please... MsnBama might be interested...


----------



## MsnBama

Bonzi said:


> 1 million $ is nothing... please... MsnBama might be interested...



What, exactly, are you implying? 

That clever little "gold digger" implication _might _matter _w_hen athletic facilities and scholarships in my family's name cease to exist. Until then, stick to knowing what the hell you're talking about...boxed wine. 

Also...


----------

